# ATV Grips?



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

I did a forums search.. so if this has been discussed before I apologize.. 

I'm new to not only the forums but to xc mountain biking as well.. I work in the motorcycle industry, ridden bmx bicycles and a hardtail back in the day till my mid 20's.. but now making an effort to learn this sport and am a bit curious.. without impeding what I know about motorcycle racing in the way..

So my question.. Can I use ATV grips? sorry but from what I have seen.. MTB grips are really behind the times when it comes to grip technology IMO... or would puttin ATV grips on the bike scream noob! just curious.. wanna "play" by the rules.. 

I'm ridin' a brand new bone stock 09 Specialized XC Comp. with the stock lock on (firm) grips.. and I prefer a softer tri density grips like the pro-taper pillow tops or the tag recoil grips that I have on my KTM.. 

thanks in advance for your input


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

xenracer said:


> So my question.. Can I use ATV grips?


I actually thought about trying some last year when I stumbled across some one day and realized they'd fit. I never got around to making the experiment though, mostly because none of the ATV grips really "grabbed" me at an emotional level.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Since I don't ride ATV, I don't know the answer to this, but as long as an ATV bar is 7/8" diameter where the grip attaches, it would work fine. 

BUT, you might find that a bigger, more padded grip will cause forearm cramping, which is why the bike you have came with thinner, firmer grips. It is worth a try though...with those lock on grips, you can always switch back if you don't like it.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

any thumb throttle atv grip will fit as the bars are the same size

wrist throttle atv grips will not work however because the right hand grip will be too big to fit on a normal handlebar


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

There are some nice aftermarket grips available. I use ODI lock-ons, and while I use little, firm ones, there are other choices.

The stock grips on mountain bikes often just slip onto the handlebar, and if you tend to use a lot of body English, they do move around. Which is annoying.

I don't think anyone would notice if you used ATV grips. At least, unless it was another ATV rider, asking you where you got them, how you liked them, etc.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the site. So far it looks like you got our aproval, LOL. Would guess the biggest difference would be weight, but IDK. Not that atv grips would be made out of lead but...If you like em, use em.
Love it when people think outside the box.


----------



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

[/quote]wrist throttle atv grips[/quote] Those types of grips are of motorcycles.. just to clarify.. MC and ATV grips are 7/8.. street grips for cruisers are 1"

never cared for ODI I remember when they came on the market.. their grips were pretty firm.. I am considering the Specialized BG grips but honestly the $25 price tag is stupid.. MC/ATV grips range from $7.95 to $15.95 and those $16 ones are really really nice grips



> you might find that a bigger, more padded grip will cause forearm cramping


That is something to consider.. I have noticed the riding position on the dirtbike is considerable different then the mtb.. and I put more weight on the bars then I do with my bike.. kinda why I'm considering the softer grips too to help with the jarring. I'm pretty beat up from racing motorcycles. I have been riding the bike 2 months now several times a week in stock configuration and looking make the necessary cockpit adjustments to fine tune the riding experience.. so I'll try a couple of different grips here and give y'all some feed back here shortly


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

are you wearing gloves? some padded gel gloves might do more good than different grips.


----------



## kazuaki (Apr 27, 2011)

I use the ODI Rogue Lock-On grips on my MTB. I'm new to biking, but decided to use them since I've been running the exact same grip on my ATV for several years. I like them because they are fairly thick and seem plenty soft to me. I always wear gloves though.


----------



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

dundundata said:


> are you wearing gloves? some padded gel gloves might do more good than different grips.


yeah I have a fairly large assortment of dirt bike gloves I use.. right now have been wearing my fly racing gloves quite a bit.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Two thoughts - 

First, ODI makes a bunch of different grips. There are several firm ones, including the Ruffian, my current grip. The Rogue is one that's supposed to be softer. I might try it next, and see what I think, but I don't tend to wear out grips, so we'll see if that happens.

Second, a rider on a correctly fitted mountain bike should have almost no weight on his hands in most circumstances. If you've got a lot of weight on your hands, your handlebars are in the wrong place and changing grips is just masking the problem, not solving it. If the stem's flipped down or has spacers above it, try moving it up in the spacer stack or flipping it up. If it's already flipped up, and at the top, try a shorter stem.


----------



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

I might have to mask the problem in my case.. but I'll check into the stem/bar configuration.. been chewin already on that anyways..


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Some bikes more than others but all put some weight on the grips. Maybe some dh bikes that are a bit too big, or a beach cruiser might not. I'v had many bikes over my 20+ years of riding, including the current 6 that are hanging in my garage. Many were profesionally fit. Not saying you're wrong Andrew, just that I don't find that to be the case when a bike is set up to my liking.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

There are three weighted points of contact on a bike. Pedals, saddle, and bar. Bikes are not designed to handle most of the rider weight on the saddle, unlike a motorcycle.

Try foam grips. Be sure to use some hair spray under them.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If you're looking for something a bit cushier, take a look at Oury grips. They're cheap and work very well. I run them on all my bikes.


----------



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

honestly I was looking at these grips
Spiders
http://spidergrips.com/spiderg/?page_id=972

or the protaper pillowtops
http://www.protaper.com/products/grips/atv/pillow-top


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Might take some modifying to clear the shifters.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

You'll have to remove the flanges at minimum.


----------



## xenracer (May 13, 2011)

The atv grips are non flanged.. They had mx grips photoed.. I was showing the texture of the grip


----------

